# Breed info



## Erjonm (Jan 22, 2016)

So I've been having this pitbull for 9 months now.hes quite awesome any guesses what kind of pit he may be?Dog - Album on Imgur Also he's quotes short and heavy


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

There are no different kinds of Pit Bulls. With out a pedigree there's no way to know your dog's breed. Definitely a nice looking dog, though!


----------



## Erjonm (Jan 22, 2016)

A vet told me hes mixed with dogo on previous generations. But he's too short to be mix dogo. He talked about he's head form similarities to a dogo and in my country? I doubt we even have dogos


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Erjonm said:


> A vet told me hes mixed with dogo on previous generations. But he's too short to be mix dogo. He talked about he's head form similarities to a dogo and in my country? I doubt we even have dogos


I don't see any dogo but what country are you in? I think you dog looks more like an American Staffordshire Terrier than anything (just from the pics I see) . They are more popular in many European countries than in America


----------



## Erjonm (Jan 22, 2016)

Albania. I don't see dogo either just glad the vet did a good job with the ears :d


----------



## Sandy.klo (Jan 24, 2016)

Dogo has a different bite than the average dog, so of your vet thinks its so it probably is. They have a jaw that is far more square than most dogs. A dogo MIX can be basically any height. Dogos are more common in South and Central America.
For the record, I hate ear cropping and think it's a painful ugly practice, just for the record.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a good lookin dog. Dogo is just your vets guess... Just like the other opinions posted. Unless you have see. The parents pedigree, you will never know for sure. He looks like a dog to me! As far as the crop, it does look good. I rescue so I don't do them but I do know that folks who have a vet crop the ears, tend to care for there dogs better than average.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

Good looking dog there...I'm a fan of the short crop and have all my APBTs and ABs cropped by a vet that specializes in performing the procedure...Yours looks like a high crop and they are standing well...I've seen some that didn't heal properly and stand wonky...


----------



## Erjonm (Jan 22, 2016)

There's no chance for pedigree.
@sandy. Actually he's teeth are not lined up like a straight line they change shape in middle hard to explain I will look into it and make a photo hard also I will compare it with other dogs to know for sure I didn't know dogos teth are different shape than rest dogs.
He's ears are the biggest size of the three forms he showed me I even removed alone the stitches just pulled them off he had no problems with ears he put them up from the first week (one at least) the other 3 days later
For me he's a pitbull a matherfaker thought pitbull put to the test 10 months now
He's also good guard he will bark at anything going past garden door or visitors unless I or home members ask so. I won't comment with other dogs
I will keep making him more protective/guard territorial that's the reason I took him after all


----------

